

Data: People Don’t Actually Care That GoDaddy Supports SOPA - endijs
http://www.webpronews.com/people-dont-really-caregodaddy-supports-sopa-2012-01

======
gerggerg
Yes they do. Short term statistics aren't a very good measure of public
opinion. For all we know go daddy could have deliberately moved and purchased
those domains from one place to another just to cover up the pr blunder that
was sopa support. Conspiracy theory or not. Doesn't change the fact that short
term statistics don't reveal to actual public opinion.

